
Employees of digital media outlets worry stock options are worthless - gspetr
https://www.businessinsider.com/employees-of-digital-media-outlets-worry-stock-options-are-worthless-2019-10
======
gshdg
Rule of thumb: stock options are always worthless unless they’re in a public
company. If you’re relying on them for financial goals, you’re doing it wrong.

